# ÁREA DE LAZER > Mergulho >  Fotos mergulho madeirense

## Marco Melo

Venho partilhar algumas fotos do melhor mergulho  :SbOk:  que fiz em território nacional...
Porto Santo (madeirense)
Espero que gostem eu adorei!  :yb677: 

mergulho madeira 001.jpg 
mergulho madeira 009.jpg
mergulho madeira 046.jpg
mergulho madeira 061.jpg
Mergulho Madeirense 019.jpg
Mergulho Madeirense 022.jpg
Mergulho Madeirense 037.jpg
Mergulho Madeirense 079.jpg
Mergulho Madeirense 036.jpg
Mergulho Madeirense 082.jpg

----------


## Marco Melo

Mais algumas...

Mergulho Madeirense 040.jpg

Mergulho Madeirense 027.jpg

Mergulho Madeirense 045.jpg

Mergulho Madeirense 048.jpg

Mergulho Madeirense 051.jpg

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Olá Marco, ainda bem que gostaste de mergulhar cá no arquipélago; nunca tive opurtunidade de mergulhar no madeirense, talvez este verão tenha eh eh. Pelos vistos encontraste belos animais aí...o peixe cão e o mero estão fenomenais.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Muito boas fotos Marco.

----------


## Marco Melo

Boas Filipe se tiveres oportunidade de lá ir mergulhar não penses duas vezes pois vale mesmo a pena a quantidade de vida que é possível observar neste mergulho é extraordinária e os meros são muito fotogénicos até posam para a fotografia, para mim é um mergulho a repetir oportunamente. 

Abraço 
Marco Melo

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Sem dúvida que sim, já agora exprimenta a reserva do garajau no galo mar...ou então a baía de abra onde tem vários badejos, as vezes aparecem amarelos.

----------


## Bruno Gonçalves

O badejo Amarelo que o Filipe fala é este no garajau;

----------


## Miguel Correia

Olá Marco,

Obrigado pelas fotos, já fazia algum tempo que queria mergulhar na zona.
Tiraste as fotos em apneia ou de garrafa? Qual foi a máquina que usaste?
O barco está a que profundidade?

Boas fotos, se tiveres mais, deste ou de outros mergulhos mete no fórum.

Cumps,
Miguel

----------


## Bruno Gonçalves

Esta anémona está no garajau!

----------


## Marco Melo

Boas 

Realmente a reserva do garajau parece um excelente local de mergulho possívelmente será um dos proximos locais a visitar, e esse badejo é lindo!

As fotos foram feitas em mergulho com garrafa com uma olympus C 5050, o barco encontra-se entre os 22 e os 35 metros.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Parabéns pelas fotos,tao muito boas, que equipamento usas com a máquina? Eu uso uma Cybershot da Canon, dá para uma fotos razoáveis, às vezes alguma fica engraçadinha eh eh, mas é muito raro :Icon Cry: . O meu próximo objectivo é a caixa para a minha reflex.
Os badejos existem em várias cores, amarelo com branco como o Bruno mostrou, amarelo e azul, alaranjado, etc...de facto também oiço falar nesse badej que aparece no Garajau, mas para ver badejos nada melhor que a badajeira eh eh.

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

Boas, Marco.

Boas momentos, que conseguiste capturar.

A do pargo esta muito boa.



Saudações submarinas,
Miguel Jerónimo

----------

